# UberPool Literally Stealing YOUR Money



## i uber every where (Jun 13, 2016)

There are plenty of reasons why you don't want to accept that uberPOOL request (although its possible to have Uber stop sending them to you), but my biggest frustration with Uber is how they manipulate records to show that you deserve to be earning less money than you actually have earned.

Quickly I'll get to my point, because I know how tedious it can be to read these articles.

I accepted an uberPOOL request the other day. In Philadelphia where I drive the rate is $1.10x min $.18x mile for uberX, and $1.10x min $.17x mile for uberPOOL, so I figured that the marginal _rate cut_ would be worth it, if only I was taking multiple passengers. This also made me curious as to how Uber was marketing this service as more affordable, while promising me nearly the same rates that I receive for any Uberx trip.

And just like that, I had completed the matched uberPOOL trip, was paid by Uber, and went about my day. When I realized I was only paid about $5 for all of the energy and stress that went into dealing with two passengers, and traffic, and trying to give a tour to somebody who was new to Philly, I was reminded that I am not being paid enough. This was decided when I compared the fare Uber paid me, to the fare Uber promised to pay me.

I looked into the details of the trip. Contract states I will be paid $1.10x mile and $.17x min. However this is not how my pay rate was scheduled. When I compared the distance that Uber was paying me for, and the distance that I actually travelled, it suddenly dawned on me how UberPOOL rates are cheaper. The actual distances and times I travelled for the two trips were a.)3.1 miles 20 minutes b.) 2.6 miles 16 minutes resulting in fares of a.) $6.81 and b.) $5.58. When I look at my pay statements I see these trips listed like any other trip, but the fares are for a.) 1.1 miles 10 minutes b.) 1.2 miles 14 minutes....resulting in fares of a.) $2.07 b.) $3.38. Not to mention, neither of the passengers would have made it half way to their destination if I had drove the distances that Uber confirms.

Another trip for uberPOOL, with a single passenger, that lasted for 59 minutes and travelled 12 miles, was paid out as a trip that was 59 minutes and travelled 3.2 miles.

After appealing the issue Uber admitted the mistake, but did not reimbursh me for the full trip.
If anyone knows a good lawyer please send me their contact information.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

You cry over 1$ ?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

UberPool is just another way for Uber to cut driver's pay.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

State Prisoners make more money than Uber Pool drivers.


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> You cry over 1$ ?


Are you an undercover shill for Screwber or just ignorant?

This is grounds for another class action lawsuit.


----------



## maxi (Jun 15, 2016)

easteuropeboy said:


> You cry over 1$ ?


stop been so ignorant, can you imagine if uber take an extra dollar besides the other charges, we talking millions of dollars from around the world daily


----------



## maxi (Jun 15, 2016)

I think we uber drivers helped in creating a monster


----------



## i uber every where (Jun 13, 2016)

I agree with the class action lawsuit comment.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

i uber every where said:


> I agree with the class action lawsuit comment.


We don't have pool here, but there have been other issues with pool not paying properly come up on these boards. I believe the last one was able to verify with the pax that they paid a lot more than the driver was being compensated for on his side.

...and who would order pool just to save $.01/minute on a ride? I'll pay the extra $.20 for a private vehicle thank you.


----------



## i uber every where (Jun 13, 2016)

I just opted out of the binding arbitration provision so if this ever becomes a class action I'll be able to join


----------



## maxi (Jun 15, 2016)

i uber every where said:


> I just opted out of the binding arbitration provision so if this ever becomes a class action I'll be able to join


how i get to the page were to opt out the arbitration provision binding???


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

i uber every where said:


> Another trip for uberPOOL, with a single passenger, that lasted for 59 minutes and *travelled 12 miles*, was paid out as a trip that was 59 minutes and *travelled 3.2 miles*.


That is pure theft. Period! Uber can try to apologize and say it was a mistake but if this is the kind of mistakes a Tech company makes then they have no business playing in the transportation field.


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I had the exact same thing happen on a pool ride I accepted. It was two pax headed to the airport. After I dropped them off, I went to my statement to see way less than I had expected. They said I had only driven the last pax 5 miles and 8 minutes when her address was more than 12 miles away.

It took three emails plus screen shots from google maps showing the address distance from the airport and route but they finally corrected it. You really have to watch them like a hawk!

Also Pool blows and I have hated myself after every single one I have accepted (usually during guarantee periods). It is never worth it to take a pool request. Something always goes wrong and it can take a serious toll on your ratings as well.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

Research the lawyers who have sued Uber on behalf of drivers and email them.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

i uber every where said:


> There are plenty of reasons why you don't want to accept that uberPOOL request (although its possible to have Uber stop sending them to you), but my biggest frustration with Uber is how they manipulate records to show that you deserve to be earning less money than you actually have earned.
> 
> Quickly I'll get to my point, because I know how tedious it can be to read these articles.
> 
> ...


I simply don't accept Pool....problem solved.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

thethrills said:


> Research the lawyers who have sued Uber on behalf of drivers and email them.


Try using Google maps, I've noticed that Uber's mapping is screwed up on pay and often on directions.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> Also Pool blows and I have hated myself after every single one I have accepted (usually during guarantee periods). It is never worth it to take a pool request. Something always goes wrong and it can take a serious toll on your ratings as well.


How does it effect your rating? Thanks


----------

